# WTB Honda ATV



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Need some help in this matter as I don't know squat about them . Here's what I need ,something to get me from point A to point B , (speed is not important )I will be useing it to waterfowl and deer hunt and plow my driveway .I have been told that a Honda Rancher 420 will be enough(?). Any advice on what to look for .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Honestly, just about any 4wd will work for you. Whatever brand you pick, make sure you have a good dealer you can turn to for parts. Nothing worse than having a machine sit around because of some simple part you can't find.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Honda's are known for being very reliable....wouldn't be a bad choice at all. I used to use a Kawasaki Prairie 400 4x4 for the same reasons you are wanting one.
There is a pretty nice one listed in the classifieds right now.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Like already stated most newer quads now are all solid quads for what your using it for.....definitely a 4x4 and sit on one to make sure your comfortable. I ride a Polaris for the fact of there suspension and 4 wheel drive....most comfortable quads ive ever rode. That's just my opinion though you get on one and put it around for a few and you'll know if its good for you or not....don't get all giddy like a school girl and buy the first one cause your excited! LOL goodluck and post your purchase!


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

I sure will keep you posted . I really need one for my better half , she got a bit upset when she had to shovel the driveway out sio I could get the boat out to go duck hunting . Just trying to make it easier for her




Thats my story and I'm sticken to it


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hahahahahahah that's hilarious.....my 5 year old daughter usually came out and used her little shovel to do the steps while I was on the quad pushing the driveway! My wife was pregnant this winter so she used that excuse....what a weakling...LOL jk!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2006 Honda Rancher that I use for deer, ducks, and snow plowing. It works just fine.


----------



## meg60 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a Honda am well satisfied with it


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I had an 06 honda rincon 680. I could tow a 12ft trailer loaded full of wood no problem with it! 2 things i would recommend on any quad is fuel injection and power steering. I used my honda to do a lot of ice fishing and that fuel injection is very nice in the winter, always starts right up. My quad didnt have power steering but my next atv will have. I have ridden a new can-am with power steering and its effortless.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have an 07 rancher 400, almost 400 hours,2600 miles and counting,I use it to plow,haul stands,haul deer,trail ride and it does everything i ask of it.I rolled it this spring trail riding,besides a busted rear rack and the handle bars getting pushed down it never missed a beat, it won't keep up with guys on bigger machines trail riding if those guys are experienced enough to get everything out of their machines but the guys i ride with are occasional riders like myself so thats not a problem for me. this is my second honda and the next one will be another honda.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I owned an 03 artic cat 400 with 4 wheel drive and independent rear suspension and it would go places that my Kawasaki's wouldn't go. I owned a 650 and a 700 prairie and they were awesome bikes but they had the straight axle in them. I sold the artic cat first because we liked the power of the bigger bikes. but hands down the artic cat was the better ride and would go places where the Kawasaki's would bottom out with the straight axle.

just about any bike will do what you want. but I would rather have a bike with the independent rear suspension for driving through mud and mud holes.

the Kawasaki bikes were great bikes and had a lot of power. one of my friends I rode with had a smaller prairie I think it was a 360 and it did just as good as my bigger bikes but wasn't near as fast. I rolled my 700 many times and it was kinda beat up but it still runs as good as it ever did. I sold my Kawasaki bikes to my nephew and he is still riding them.

so I think about any brand after about 2000 would make you a good bike. the artic cat and the prairie 650 was 03's and my 700 was an 05. good luck and be sure and let us know what you get and how you like it.
sherman


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have looked at a few and missed out on a deal that was posted on here . Still haven't bought one but I will and soon . Going to look at a Honda today will let you know what happens . Thanks for all the help and information .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, this is an old thread, but POPEYE never checked back so we don't know what he bought. I'll chime in with my BIL's choice to by a Honda Rancher. He says the engine is about 400cc, so I'm guessing it might be the 420 model. 

He has permission to hunt a farm in SE Ohio. On the south side of that farm is a big, steep ridge! The whole place is covered with old logging tote roads, and he used to drive his 4WD P/up up that ridge. That is, until the incredibly cold late muzzle loader season of some years back. I don't remember exactly what year it was, but it was bitter! Below zero every night with highs in the low teens during the day. Everything was iced up solid, and the P/up would not climb the ridge, so we had to do it on foot! Twice a day! We'd have done it only once a day, but it was far too cold to stay out all day! 

That was the time that convinced my BIL that he needed an ATV, and he went and bought the Rancher. He has driven all over that property and has never really "needed" to use the 4WD, despite the fact the bottom slope of that ridge is downright scary! He does engage it now and then just to keep the fluid moving around in the transfer case. 

It's not a racer, nor a chugger. Just a good, solid machine that works!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, this is an old thread, but POPEYE never checked back so we don't know what he bought. I'll chime in with my BIL's choice to by a Honda Rancher. He says the engine is about 400cc, so I'm guessing it might be the 420 model.
> 
> He has permission to hunt a farm in SE Ohio. On the south side of that farm is a big, steep ridge! The whole place is covered with old logging tote roads, and he used to drive his 4WD P/up up that ridge. That is, until the incredibly cold late muzzle loader season of some years back. I don't remember exactly what year it was, but it was bitter! Below zero every night with highs in the low teens during the day. Everything was iced up solid, and the P/up would not climb the ridge, so we had to do it on foot! Twice a day! We'd have done it only once a day, but it was far too cold to stay out all day!
> 
> ...


The Honda Rancher is a work horse for sure. If I'm not mistaken, it was/is Hondas best selling,all around ATV.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got the foreman 500 and it'll handle snow as well as my 900# lawn roller. Swisher plow.Windshield (not in pic). A 4x4 rancher should work well for you.


----------

